# RAW nutrients



## sopappy (Mar 20, 2018)

Anybody using RAW water soluble powders in their set-ups?

What the hell is this I got back from RAW? 

"We do not recommend the Grow and Bloom for a recirculating system, mixed results.  All of the other RAW products can be used in recirculating systems except: Microbes (use RAW Enzymes), ominA (use RAW Amino Acids), and Cane Molasses"

All the way through his videos, Harley Smith talks about hydro all the time!
and the substitutes he suggests are more expensive as are the separate powders... Bait and switch

"mixed results"
gee, that's helpful


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 1, 2018)

That's messed up Pappy. That's why I use the Advanced Nutrients Jungle juice line. I am too lazy and broke down to do too much finagling with nutrients. I do enough with keeping the pH in line in my system. My plants love what I give em.


----------



## sopappy (Apr 9, 2018)

Well there was a fella here raving about it but he was in soil I'm pretty sure. I did want to try the Humic Acid because it is supposed to steady the pH in RO water but I got a carbon similar product they use in Canada.... here we go.... pass.
The cal/mag seemed pretty dramatic to me though, not a hint of yellow
but pricey stuff.

Still battling thripps in here, HP
you know what helped the most?
turning off the re-circulating fans, they can't fly but catch a breeze to the next plant
vaseline on the stems is risky, one flopped over
that's all i get up here except soapy water spray


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 15, 2018)

OK Pappy, here is another trick that may help with the thrips. Get some strong peppers that are fresh. Habenaro or jalapeno peppers, enough to fill a small pot of water. then move it to a big pot of water and boil them for an hour to get all the capsaicin out of them. let water cool and remove peppers. Put water in spray bottle with just a drop of dish detergent to break up the oil. Spray this on the plants. I have heard that it works quite well. I haven't had to use it myself as I am able to get Azamax here. Good luck with it


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey Pappy, I was ordering on Amazon and saw these nematode packs. If you can get Amazon up there you can order these. They are new to the market (the special packs not the nematodes) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WSDX4XC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## zem (Apr 19, 2018)

I looked them up once and noticed that it was mostly just regular powdered chemical ferts that are given fancy names or ready mixes that are not sufficient and need a lot of additives by more powders that is imo not necessary. I had to use chemical powders in my hydro because i needed big quantities of ferts so i use mostly just chemicals that are used in fertilisers like calcium nitrate potassium nitrate potassium phosphate magnesium sulfate etc.. etc... I still use GH flora to veg small plants right after cloning because the size of the res is small. I saw no added value in making things more complicated by using products like RAW powdered ferts


----------



## sopappy (Apr 28, 2018)

hey lads... been busy, bastid thripps almost wiped me out, HP but I think they're gone, thanks for the recipe, I'll be ready next attack I hope

I agree Zem, what a disappointment, i thought I'd be saving money on nutes HA! 
it's like a bodybuilder supplement scam, no more RAW for me


----------



## sopappy (Apr 28, 2018)

Hushpuppy said:


> Hey Pappy, I was ordering on Amazon and saw these nematode packs. If you can get Amazon up there you can order these. They are new to the market (the special packs not the nematodes) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WSDX4XC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



thanks HP... omigawd, they have it and at a fair exchange to boot...
You think the wee buggers will survive in hydroton clay pellets?


----------



## sopappy (Aug 18, 2018)

Hushpuppy said:


> Hey Pappy, I was ordering on Amazon and saw these nematode packs. If you can get Amazon up there you can order these. They are new to the market (the special packs not the nematodes) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WSDX4XC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Hi again, HP...  these thrip bastards are persistent, 2 grows lost and counting, I figured not much point posting re all the carnage, what a nightmare... they don't like the soap and that's all i gots,,, they die after 2nd application (AND RINSE)
I did try these nemotoads but I'm in hydroton, I think i just starved them all :-(
Very painful whne you are growing from seed... no clones come in here, I'm in and out of here all the time checking things, maybe 3-4 times a day, i must be bringing them in.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 29, 2019)

i know this is old, but i am currently using dyna gro line and i am not happy with them.  so i've been supplementing with raw calmag, kelp, humic and omni a.  i know omnia isn't supposed to be used in hydro, but i haven't had a problem yet.  every 4 wks i do complete rez change and 2 wks  after that i just swap whatever my recirc pump will pump out.  leaving roughly a 1/3 old water in system.  i had them laying around from soil and figured to use em up.  i will never grow without aminos and humic/fulvic.  raw isn't terrible in my book.


----------

